# Barefoot Sandals



## Foxee (Jun 22, 2011)

One other thing that I've made recently, figured I'd post it up here and not waste the Crafts forum! Let me know what you think.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 22, 2011)

Very cute! I can see those really catching on with the girls, they're adorable.


----------



## Foxee (Jun 22, 2011)

Ty, Gumby!

I want to do a simpler design (a few less posies, maybe) so that they'll be a bit cheaper and up on Etsy they'll go. These ones are MINE, though, I wore them on Memorial day with my swimsuit.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 23, 2011)

Too cute! 

Also look at beach/tourist/farmer's market type places to sell them and cash in!


----------



## Custard (Jun 23, 2011)

Really nice! They should be popular with tourists and they look cute! :3


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 23, 2011)

They are gorgeous!

I was meant to wear a pair of simple, beige ones for my cousin's beach wedding, but it rained out. The lady who made them here calls them Everlasting Soles.


----------



## Foxee (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you guys! Good suggestion,too, Hawke.


Jinxi said:


> The lady who made them here calls them Everlasting Soles.


LOL! What a great idea!


----------



## Sole seeker (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Jinxi,

A stranger told me about everlasting soles in Mozambique.  I have been looking for them since.  There are only two references to them on the internet that I can find and yours is one of them.

I am Jo'burg based.  Any Idea where I can find them?  I heard that they are made in Cape Town.  I am due in Cape Town on Thursday.  Any ideas?

Thanks,

Sole seeker!


----------



## amber (Feb 18, 2015)

These are so cute. I love wearing these during the summer!

This is the first place outside of etsy that I've seen these


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 11, 2015)

They also make strapless sandals which consists only of the sole and not the strap on top. The stick to your feet like suction cups.


----------



## madjac74 (Sep 6, 2015)

That is a neat idea! I think my girlfriend and daughter would love something like that. They are always walking around barefoot. You should take this idea on Shark Tank


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2015)

i think you would sell thousands upon thousands of them at glastonbury music festival..


----------

